# Michelle Obama said WHAT????



## Guest

My head almost exploded when I saw this.....the Obamas were at a 9/11 memorial service, and during the flag folding ceremony, she leans over to him and says something, to which he nodded, and she gives a look of disgust;

michelle obama at 9/11/11 US Flag folding [rolls her eyes] - YouTube

I'm not bad at reading lips, but just to be sure, I sent that link to a former student of mine who is hearing-impaired and can read lips. She said she couldn't get all of it, but told me the words "All of this for a flag" were included.

I guess she couldn't be bothered to be there, and wanted to get a head-start on her next million dollar vacation. :stomp:


----------



## CJIS

I can't stand her!!! She is such a... I better stop before I say something that may get me in trouble.


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> I can't stand her!!! She is such a... I better stop before I say something that may get me in trouble.


Yeah, I've been down that road.....no real trouble, just a pain-in-the-ass.


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, I've been down that road.....no real trouble, just a pain-in-the-ass.


Yeah I don't need that.


----------



## pahapoika

guess she's not "proud" of this country anymore.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> guess she's not "proud" of this country anymore.


By her own admission, she was never proud of the United States until the media & the lemmings elevated her husband to Messiah status, and she started to be treated like royalty.

Michelle Obama: First Time proud of USA - YouTube

The millions of dollars of our money that she spends on vacations probably helps, also.


----------



## pahapoika

the press has been keeping her under tight wraps.

even my blue dog democrat friends will say she's best kept on the sidelines.


----------



## MARINECOP

CJIS said:


> I can't stand her!!! She is such a... I better stop before I say something that may get me in trouble.


I will take your advice and just say this. Absolutely disgusting if she said "All of this for a flag"! Not to mention the rolling of the eyes. WTF! Work harder people, she needs another vacation at our expense. We need a revolution to put us back at least 100 years back to the values and beliefs that made this country what it once was.


----------



## zm88

CJIS said:


> I can't stand her!!! She is such a... I better stop before I say something that may get me in trouble.


Such an insensitive cunt..I don't get how anybody that's suppose to be the first lady can say that...if you feel that way just leave the fuckin country. We'll mail your property to ya..


----------



## GARDA

Not to worry Michelle, arrangements are being made as we speak to have the Honor Guard streamline future flag folding ceremonies. Coincidentally, I'm being told that this new training for them should wrap-up just in time to perform it at the upcoming 45th Presidential Inauguration. This of course will enable them to expedite a speedy departure for you and your husband from Washington... and from our nightmares in the process.


----------



## kwflatbed

CJIS said:


> I can't stand her!!! She is such a... I better stop before I say something that may get me in trouble.


Whats the matter no balls ?????

*SHE IS A DUMB FUCKIN CUNT !!!!!!!!!!!*

---------- Post added at 06:33 ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 ----------



pahapoika said:


> guess she's not "proud" of this country anymore.


She never was and never will be. (see above)


----------



## HistoryHound

To avoid any chance of being influenced by what others said they saw, I watched the clip before reading the post. I'm no expert in lip reading, but I thought I saw pretty much the same thing, either "and" or "all" followed by "this for a flag." I wouldn't suppose the media will pick up on this and have it analyzed. Combined with the body language, it would be interesting to see how they try to spin it in a positive light. How about showing a little respect and keeping your mouths shut for a few minutes. Is that too much to ask? But, I guess he was never taught to keep his feet of the furniture and she was never taught that a lady doesn't behave like that in public it's very unattractive.


----------



## 7costanza

Thank you Harry, I always feel a little guilty when I roll out the C word but she so deserves it. Remember, these people hate the US and what is has done, they are apologists and they hate the Military. I would love to hear some stories from the SS and Obamas protection services, I bet she is so rude to them. Enjoy the rest of your stay Michele and stay off the Happy Meals ok.


----------



## 7costanza

USMCMP5811 said:


> I posted a video a few weeks back on that very subject, just can't seem to find it right now.


No wonder you cant find anything with that girl getting her huge set of juggs massaged, its a bit distracting.


----------



## 7costanza

I have no clue how accurate that actually is but I believe it , theres no doubt that progressives hate LE and Military, always have alays will..you think it was a coincidence that Obama said that CPD acted stupidly for arresting his dumbass friend, hes a professor so hes wicked smart, how dare a lowly beat cop question him.


----------



## cc3915

The enemies of this nation are living in the WH.


----------



## LGriffin

cc3915 said:


> The enemies of this nation are living in the WH.


I get that feeling too and that's what bothers me about these 9/11 conspiracy theorists. Under GWB, no effin' way, he loves this country as much as I do but I smell the stench of something awful cooking under these two.

"All this for a flag?" That's right, bitch! God forbid you have to stand your fat ass up for too long...

I've never been more embarrassed by a president, even after Clinton!


----------



## grn3charlie

Really really really hope that the GOP, the Tea Party or anyone else with the money and inclination will blast this all over the media during the 2012 election. I'd like to see how the libs spin this into being racist. Of course I mention the media tongue in cheek because we all know that the libs control what gets out there. There is absolutely no reason whatsoever we should have to endure another 4 year dismantling of our great nation.

BTW, you might not think that all of the reverence over OUR flag is necessary, but let me make it clear to you. I am proud to have served my country and am honored and comforted by the knowledge that when my ticket gets punched, the American Flag will adorn my casket.


----------



## cc3915




----------



## 7costanza

I would like to remind you all of my prediction that Obama will have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Johnny Law

"All of this for a flag?" Are you fucking kidding me?

Dear Michelle Obama, 

Not only was there a flag involved, but also the memory of the people who died on 9/11, so it kind of was all for the living, to remember the dead. You are an ignorant, uppity cunt, who needs to have some sense knocked into you. Please put your brain in drive, before opening up your filthy cock holster. Better yet, just stay home (the home we the people provided for you, bitch) and don't show that smug, shitting glass face of yours until January 20th, 2013 when you and yours get your packing papers.

Love, 

Johnny Law


----------



## ImperialGuard

I'm not convinced at all that's what she said


----------



## ImperialGuard

As an addendum, someone on another site says it's pretty clear that she says "can you believe how they fold the flag?" which makes much more sense in context.


----------



## Herrdoktor

ImperialGuard said:


> As an addendum, someone on another site says it's pretty clear that she says "can you believe how they fold the flag?" which makes much more sense in context.


Yup


----------



## cc3915

ImperialGuard said:


> As an addendum, someone on another site says it's pretty clear that she says "can you believe how they fold the flag?" which makes much more sense in context.


Michelle, is this you?


----------



## Guest

ImperialGuard said:


> I'm not convinced at all that's what she said


Do you still have the "Hope & Change" bumper sticker on your Prius?


----------



## Guest

ImperialGuard said:


> As an addendum, someone on another site says it's pretty clear that she says "can you believe how they fold the flag?" which makes much more sense in context.


Yeah, Michelle Obama knows more about folding a flag than a police honor guard.


----------



## Herrdoktor

mtc said:


> Even if that's what she said - why the eye roll?
> 
> Why the suprise?
> 
> WHY THE NEED TO EVEN SPEAK DURING A MOST SOLEMN CEREMONY ???


I don't see the eye roll and her surprise makes sense if she had never seen such a ceremony.

We live in a boring, shitty America. Most people don't understand traditions and elaborate ceremonies because they were never exposed to them.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, Michelle Obama knows more about folding a flag than a police honor guard.


Your bias is trumping simple logic. 'Can you believe how they are folding the flag' is exactly the question someone who had never seen such pagentry before would say.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't see the eye roll and her surprise makes sense if she had never seen such a ceremony.


Are you effing serious??? The first time I saw a flag folded, I was about 10-11 years old at the funeral of one of my father's friends who was a veteran, and I was both fascinated & humbled by the experience, and didn't say a word, even though I had a bunch of questions I asked my Dad LATER.



Herrdoktor said:


> We live in a boring, shitty America. Most people don't understand traditions and elaborate ceremonies because they were never exposed to them.


Someone who has been First Lady of the United States for nearly 3 years has been exposed to plenty of traditions and elaborate ceremonies. The fact that she can't display the same patience and respect at a ceremony marking the biggest mass murder of US citizens ever than I did at age 10 at a small funderal for a WWII Vet tells me all I need to know about her character, or lack thereof.

---------- Post added at 00:17 ---------- Previous post was at 00:11 ----------



Herrdoktor said:


> Your bias is trumping simple logic. 'Can you believe how they are folding the flag' is exactly the question someone who had never seen such pagentry before would say.


Last I checked, she was at her husband's inauguration.

Oh right, Presidential inagurations have no pagentry. 

Do YOU still have your "Hope and Change bumper sticker?


----------



## pahapoika

*Do you still have the "Hope & Change" bumper sticker on your Prius? 
*
i swear those things were coming off the assembly line with that bumper sticker :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Baaaaaaaaa Baaaaaaaaa Baaaaaaaaaaaa!


Not to mention, even if you can't read lips, just watch her mouth. Unless she can talk as fast as the guy in the old UPS commercials, there isn't enough time for her to say "Can you believe how they fold the flag".....it's definitely some variation of "All this for a flag".


----------



## HistoryHound

ImperialGuard said:


> As an addendum, someone on another site says it's pretty clear that she says "can you believe how they fold the flag?" which makes much more sense in context.


So, let's just say for sake of argument that you are correct please explain the eye roll and the shake of her head. If you believe that your interpretation of what she said is true; then, place it in the context of the accompanying body language. If she were impressed by the way they fold the flag; then, why the head shake? If she gave a nod; then, I might agree that she was somehow impressed even saying what I believe she said. But, she didn't nod, she gave a side to side shake indicating disagreement, disbelief, disdain or disgust. Now if she were commenting on the terrorists or the events that occurred 10 years ago; then, that would be appropriate body language. But, she wasn't. She was talking about the flag.

Oh and for the record, I just watched the clip again (twice). Unless she speaks without moving her lips, there were not enough syllables leaving her mouth to string together the statement you believe you saw.



Herrdoktor said:


> I don't see the eye roll and her surprise makes sense if she had never seen such a ceremony.
> 
> We live in a boring, shitty America. Most people don't understand traditions and elaborate ceremonies because they were never exposed to them.


I'm going to presume that you are not well versed in the body language of teenage girls. That wasn't the most obvious eye roll, but it was an eye roll. I've seen that eye roll many many times. It's the eye roll of an annoyed kid who thinks she's right all the time and you are an idiot, but she doesn't want you to pick up on it because she knows her attitude is just going to get her in more trouble. I don't know if you have teen daughters. If you do, maybe they never did that. My girls had plenty of attitude which isn't necessarily a bad thing once they are taught how to channel it properly. It would seem that Michelle still possesses the attitude of a snotty teenager. She never learned to channel her attitude and put forth confidence, poise and strength. Instead she comes off as entitled, self-centered and arrogant. Now with that said, let's presume that you are correct and she didn't roll her eyes. As I asked above, please explain the shake of the head.



Herrdoktor said:


> Your bias is trumping simple logic. 'Can you believe how they are folding the flag' is exactly the question someone who had never seen such pagentry before would say.


As Delta pointed out, she is the first lady. She most definitely should be familiar with just this type of "pagentry" and know what to expect. But even if she weren't, she should at least know enough when to keep her mouth shut. She is rude and disrespectful. I would understand if she were a small child, but she is a grown woman. She is the first lady and its time she started acting like a lady. Her body language speaks volumes even when her mouth is closed. Ladies do not behave like that. It's nasty, disrespectful and down right unattractive.

Do you believe that Tom Brady really meant that fans should be drinking plenty of water to prevent dehydration when he told fans to start drinking early? I'm not really looking for an answer, just trying to point out that one needs to be careful when trying spin something. It's not difficult to make yourself look silly.


----------



## kwflatbed

I still stand by my previous statement,and you defenders of the Obama clan
can go shit in your hats !!!!!

*SHE IS A DUMB FUCKIN CUNT !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ImperialGuard

Delta784 said:


> Not to mention, even if you can't read lips, just watch her mouth. Unless she can talk as fast as the guy in the old UPS commercials, there isn't enough time for her to say "Can you believe how they fold the flag".....it's definitely some variation of "All this for a flag".


I just don't see it. There are more words than "All this for a flag" for sure. Plus people shake their head like that when you say something like "Such a tragedy".

I think people are making something out of nothing here, and it's really reaching. Plus people I didn't say that's what I saw her say, it's what others said she said. I mean, you're believing she said this based on what someone told you.


----------



## Stevo6049

Regardless of what she said she finishes it with the unmistakeable headshake of disappointment or disapproval


----------



## HistoryHound

ImperialGuard said:


> I just don't see it. There are more words than "All this for a flag" for sure. Plus people shake their head like that when you say something like "Such a tragedy".
> 
> I think people are making something out of nothing here, and it's really reaching. Plus people I didn't say that's what I saw her say, it's what others said she said. I mean, you're believing she said this based on what someone told you.


But she wasn't saying something like "such a tragedy" She was saying something about the flag, a point that is not in dispute. She was commenting on the flag that represents our country. A country that she has previously stated she has not been proud of. She was commenting on the flag that drapes the caskets of heroes. Heroes that she shows no respect for. So, please explain why body language that you yourself admit is used when referring to something awful would be used when commenting on the flag. Also go look at my original post, I watched the clip several times before reading any of the comments (including the original post) so what I saw is based on what I saw and not on anything someone else saw.


----------



## Guest

ImperialGuard said:


> I just don't see it.


Then you're blind and have a lousy sense of time, in addition to being an Obama rumpswab.

Besides my amateur opinion, I sent that link to someone I know who HAS to read lips to communicate, and she confirmed that "All of this for a flag" came out of Michelle's mouth.


----------



## ImperialGuard

Delta784 said:


> Then you're blind and have a lousy sense of time, in addition to being an Obama rumpswab.
> 
> Besides my amateur opinion, I sent that link to someone I know who HAS to read lips to communicate, and she confirmed that "All of this for a flag" came out of Michelle's mouth.


Well, Glenn Beck even had someone do it and she supposedly said "Look how they're folding the flag", from a lip-reader.

The head-shake is a non-issue. You can shake your head like that in awe of something, it happens all the time. What this comes down to is people think they're mind readers.

Rumpswab? The heck is that? I don't even like Obama, I'm looking at it objectively and not through this intense hatred.


----------



## CJIS

ImperialGuard said:


> Well, Glenn Beck even had someone do it and she supposedly said "Look how they're folding the flag", from a lip-reader.
> 
> The head-shake is a non-issue. You can shake your head like that in awe of something, it happens all the time. What this comes down to is people think they're mind readers.
> 
> Rumpswab? The heck is that? I don't even like Obama, I'm looking at it objectively and not through this intense hatred.


I am looking at it based on her past track record of comments. You only have a small time to make a good first impression and she blew it multiple times.


----------



## Guest

ImperialGuard said:


> The head-shake is a non-issue. You can shake your head like that in awe of something


Who rolls their eyes when they're "in awe of something"?

Besides the video proof, we have irrefutable evidence that she hates this country;

Michelle Obama: First Time proud of USA - YouTube

Oh, wait....let me guess; people say stuff like that because they're in awe, right?


----------



## 7costanza

Im definately looking at it through hatred, intense,definately intense.. years and years of liberals calling me a terrorist while coddling ciminals, illegals and actual terrorists will do that to ya. Also her comments about being proud of America for the first time and in general all liberals hatred toward America may have a slight factor. When have you seen a conservative burn the flag,refuse to say the Pledge, apologize for the greatest country in the World, you think thats all a concidence progressives hate America, thats indisputable thats why they want to change it so much.


----------



## ImperialGuard

Delta784 said:


> Who rolls their eyes when they're "in awe of something"?
> 
> Besides the video proof, we have irrefutable evidence that she hates this country;
> 
> Michelle Obama: First Time proud of USA - YouTube
> 
> Oh, wait....let me guess; people say stuff like that because they're in awe, right?


Pride goeth before the fall. It is a sin.


----------



## Guest

ImperialGuard said:


> Pride goeth before the fall. It is a sin.


Tell that to Michelle....unlike her, I don't even pretend to be religious.

So.....why should welfare recipients not be drug tested, while I have to be as a condition of my employment, which funds the welfare layabouts?


----------



## ImperialGuard

Delta784 said:


> Tell that to Michelle....unlike her, I don't even pretend to be religious.
> 
> So.....why should welfare recipients not be drug tested, while I have to be as a condition of my employment, which funds the welfare layabouts?


Already answered you pokey.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## ImperialGuard

Goddamn kw, you've got issues.


----------



## kwflatbed

ImperialGuard said:


> Goddamn kw, you've got issues.


I sure do, I don't like assholes and Obama lovers, and you fit the bill in both respects.


----------



## CJIS

ImperialGuard said:


> Goddamn kw, you've got issues.


Nah Kw has just seen his fair share of shenanigans so he is very wary of newcomers and I can not say as I blame him. We have had a lot of ding dongs sign up withing the past few months. I do give him a lot of credit for not being afraid to share his mind.


----------



## HistoryHound

ImperialGuard said:


> Well, Glenn Beck even had someone do it and she supposedly said "Look how they're folding the flag", from a lip-reader.
> 
> The head-shake is a non-issue. You can shake your head like that in awe of something, it happens all the time. What this comes down to is people think they're mind readers.
> 
> Rumpswab? The heck is that? I don't even like Obama, I'm looking at it objectively and not through this intense hatred.


I'm just curious how many more times you can contradict yourself. If you thought she was shaking her head in "awe"; then, why not say that in the first place? Why did you originally respond with that instead of this "I think people are making something out of nothing here, and it's really reaching. Plus people I didn't say that's what I saw her say, it's what others said she said. I mean, you're believing she said this based on what someone told you."? I've seen people in awe nod and even do a little head bob. I've never seen someone in awe shake their head from side to side indicating a negative response.

I'm calling shenanigans here. "Rumpswab? The heck is that?" The fact that you asked that means your either screwing with us or you are just not that quick on the pick up.


----------



## ImperialGuard

HistoryHound said:


> I'm just curious how many more times you can contradict yourself. If you thought she was shaking her head in "awe"; then, why not say that in the first place? Why did you originally respond with that instead of this "I think people are making something out of nothing here, and it's really reaching. Plus people I didn't say that's what I saw her say, it's what others said she said. I mean, you're believing she said this based on what someone told you."? I've seen people in awe nod and even do a little head bob. I've never seen someone in awe shake their head from side to side indicating a negative response.
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans here. "Rumpswab? The heck is that?" The fact that you asked that means your either screwing with us or you are just not that quick on the pick up.


You don't understand what a contradiction is, do you? If I said one thing, then the opposite it would be a contradiction. The first time I didn't even address it.

I've never heard the term rumpswab, it sounds stupid. I can infer what it means, but it doesn't change my question.

kwflatbed, not an Obama lover or an Obama supporter. Stop making shit up, thanks.


----------



## cc3915

ImperialGuard said:


> You don't understand what a contradiction is, do you? If I said one thing, then the opposite it would be a contradiction. The first time I didn't even address it.
> 
> I've never heard the term rumpswab, it sounds stupid. I can infer what it means, but it doesn't change my question.
> 
> kwflatbed, not an Obama lover or an Obama supporter. Stop making shit up, thanks.


Quick questions here IG. Are you a cop or connected to LE in any way? If not, what is your attraction to trolling on MassCops? Are you an elitist who thinks you're smarter than anyone else?


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> I haven't seen any kind of defense or spin control from the White House.... curious...


Probably because the "mainstream" media hasn't covered the story. :stomp:


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> Probably because the "mainstream" media hasn't covered the story. :stomp:


Exaxctly,that and his arrogance which is part of his undoing as per the story about the solar panel company, that was when he first got in office when he literally thought he was wearing a teflon suit.


----------



## tsunami

is there anyone more America hating the Micheale Obama


----------



## HistoryHound

ImperialGuard said:


> You don't understand what a contradiction is, do you? If I said one thing, then the opposite it would be a contradiction. The first time I didn't even address it.
> 
> I've never heard the term rumpswab, it sounds stupid. I can infer what it means, but it doesn't change my question.
> 
> kwflatbed, not an Obama lover or an Obama supporter. Stop making shit up, thanks.


Rather than attempt to speak (or more appropriately write) down to me, why don't you address the issue. First you said people shake their head like that when you say something like "such a tragedy." So you did in fact address it the first time, but I can understand your confusion as I pasted the wrong part of your quote and I understand that it is difficult to keep things straight when you're being inconsistent. (Rest assured I won't make that error again.) Then you said you can shake your head in awe. So which one is it? Do you think she she finds the flag awe inspiring or tragic?



ImperialGuard said:


> I just don't see it. There are more words than "All this for a flag" for sure. *Plus people shake their head like that when you say something like "Such a tragedy"*.
> 
> I think people are making something out of nothing here, and it's really reaching. Plus people I didn't say that's what I saw her say, it's what others said she said. I mean, you're believing she said this based on what someone told you.





ImperialGuard said:


> Well, Glenn Beck even had someone do it and she supposedly said "Look how they're folding the flag", from a lip-reader.
> 
> The head-shake is a non-issue. *You can shake your head like that in awe of something, it happens all the time*. What this comes down to is people think they're mind readers.
> 
> Rumpswab? The heck is that? I don't even like Obama, I'm looking at it objectively and not through this intense hatred.


----------



## ImperialGuard

HistoryHound said:


> Rather than attempt to speak (or more appropriately write) down to me, why don't you address the issue. First you said people shake their head like that when you say something like "such a tragedy." So you did in fact address it the first time, but I can understand your confusion as I pasted the wrong part of your quote and I understand that it is difficult to keep things straight when you're being inconsistent. (Rest assured I won't make that error again.) Then you said you can shake your head in awe. So which one is it? Do you think she she finds the flag awe inspiring or tragic?


You can shake your head like that for a hundred reasons is the point. There's no manual for head movements in situations. Ever laughed really hard and shook your head? I mean, the possibilities are endless.

It's easy to shake your head in disbelief, good or bad. "Wow, look at how impressive that statue is" while shaking your head in disbelief at the ability of the creator to make it.

This argument is pointless, but assuming you know the intention behind a head shake is the height of arrogance.


----------



## Guest

Not knowing that a majority of communication is non-verbal is the height of stupidity then.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard

5-0 said:


> Not knowing that a majority of communication is non-verbal is the height of stupidity then.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


It is, but the headshake (there is no eye-rolling, she blinks) with the fact that many say she's saying "Can you believe how they fold the flag?" makes sense. As in she can't belief the discipline/skill behind the act.

However, ya'll are deadset on believing otherwise so I'm done trying to explain it. Believe whatever you wish.


----------



## cc3915

ImperialGuard said:


> It is, but the headshake (there is no eye-rolling, she blinks) with the fact that many say she's saying "Can you believe how they fold the flag?" makes sense. As in she can't belief the discipline/skill behind the act.
> 
> However, ya'll are deadset on believing otherwise so I'm done trying to explain it. Believe whatever you wish.


Exactly, as it appears you are deadset on believing otherwise also.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard

cc3915 said:


> Exactly, as it appears you are deadset on believing otherwise also.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


Correct, because she'd know a camera would be watching her at some point. Not to mention the numerous people who have lip-read it as such.


----------



## cc3915

ImperialGuard said:


> Correct, because she'd know a camera would be watching her at some point. Not to mention the numerous people who have lip-read it as such.


She has such disdain for this country that I don't think she could give two shits if the cameras are on or not. She's nothing less than an elitist bitch.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ImperialGuard

She's a useless first lady, so what she does really isn't important. This issue however just seemed crazy, hence why I chimed in.

As you were gentlemen.


----------



## kwflatbed

tsunami said:


> is there anyone more America hating the Micheale Obama


Yup the asshole she is married to.


----------



## LGriffin

ImperialGuard said:


> I'm not convinced at all that's what she said


I am convinced. I read her lips and observed her snide body language. These two have disrespected the traditions of our country on many occasions and they have no reverence for our flag. You may recall this foolishness:
"I decided I won't wear that pin on my chest," he said in the interview. "Instead, I'm going to try to tell the American people what I believe will make this country great, and hopefully that will be a testament to my patriotism."
On Thursday, his campaign issued a statement: "We all revere the flag, but Senator Obama believes that being a patriot is about more than a symbol. It's about fighting for our veterans when they get home and speaking honestly with the American people about this disastrous war."Read more: Barack Obama Stops Wearing American Flag Lapel Pin - Politics | Republican Party | Democratic Party | Political Spectrum - FOXNews.com

And yet, all that he has done is "tell" what he 'believes' ad nauseam without effecting any positive "change" for this country. Frankly, quite the opposite has happened.



Herrdoktor said:


> We live in a boring, shitty America. Most people don't understand traditions and elaborate ceremonies because they were never exposed to them.


Boring, shitty, America? Well, don't let the immigration door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya! As far as her never having seen a flag folding ceremony during any of his photo ops, that's pure bullshit, right there!


----------



## ImperialGuard

The flag lapel pin is a joke, people only wear it because they think they have to. I'd never wear one either.


----------



## LGriffin

ImperialGuard said:


> I'm not convinced at all that's what she said





ImperialGuard said:


> It is, but the headshake (there is no eye-rolling, she blinks) with the fact that many say she's saying "Can you believe how they fold the flag?" makes sense. As in she can't belief the discipline/skill behind the act.
> 
> However, ya'll are deadset on believing otherwise so I'm done trying to explain it. Believe whatever you wish.


Based on your many posts here, you strike me as the type of individual who doesn't take a hint very well, so it doesn't surprise me that her body language is lost on you.


----------



## kwflatbed

ImperialGuard said:


> The flag lapel pin is a joke, people only wear it because they think they have to. I'd never wear one either.


That is because you are as big an asshole as Obama


----------



## ImperialGuard

kwflatbed said:


> That is because you are as big an asshole as Obama


The flag lapel is stupid, a meaningless piece of metal probably made in China that's only cared about by people who seem to have some obsession with useless trinkets. It's like getting mad at someone for not having a flag tattoo.


----------



## pahapoika

she reminds me allot of hillery.

nasty, condescending witch.

oh and by the way, people on this site depend on their ability to read body language.

if they say she's being a "see you next tuesday" then that's all i need to hear.


----------



## GARDA

ImperialGuard said:


> Goddamn kw, you've got issues.


*"IG"*... that is, as in *IrrelevantGuest, *your username alludes to protecting an 'empire', perhaps your own as I see it?
Based upon the impertinent nature of your posts to date... IMHO, you're not doing a very good job of it.

As you know, all empires are organic in nature... they grow, blossom _and die._
Your stay here has already begun to wilt, and it would appear that not even *Miracle-Gro* can help you now.

Unless you are able to reverse the Wicked Witch of the Mid-West's attack upon Chocolate Milk in our schools...
then you are dead to me as well.


----------



## LGriffin

ImperialGuard said:


> The flag lapel is stupid, a meaningless piece of metal probably made in China that's only cared about by people who seem to have some obsession with useless trinkets.


I've had enough of you.


----------



## ImperialGuard

GARDA said:


> *"IG"*... that is, as in *IrrelevantGuest, *your username alludes to protecting an 'empire', perhaps your own as I see it?
> Based upon the impertinent nature of your posts to date... IMHO, you're not doing a very good job of it.
> 
> As you know, all empires are organic in nature... they grow, blossom _and die._
> Your stay here has already begun to wilt, and it would appear that not even *Miracle-Gro* can help you now.
> 
> Unless you are able to reverse the Wicked Witch of the Mid-West's attack upon Chocolate Milk in our schools...
> then you are dead to me as well.


I protect the Imperium of Man, and your words are heresy to the almighty Emperor.


----------



## CJIS

ImperialGuard said:


> probably made in China QUOTE]
> 
> Thats about the only real thing I can agree with that you on. Sadly it more than likely is made in China however don't question people that wear it because they understand and respect what it stands for. I wear one on my Suite Jacket. It may be made in China (yeah I hate stuff made in China) but Because I can't find one made in the USA I will settle because I believe our flag helps represent this countries founding principles.
> 
> I also wear a Flag on my uniform shirt. Do you want to tell me that is useless too? Well guess what I believe it is not waste there either. I believe it helps symbolize what an officers job is, and that is to protect the very things that our flag stands for.
> 
> I wanted to give you a chance but so far you have just proved to be nothing but a ding dong.
> 
> Oh and....


----------



## GARDA

ImperialGuard said:


> I protect the Imperium of Man, and your words are heresy to the almighty Emperor.


I apologize. My original diagnosis of you was wrong... It is much worse than I ever imagined:

View attachment 2896


----------



## Herrdoktor

It's from Warhammer 40K. Get your nerd references correct gentlemen...


----------



## HistoryHound

ImperialGuard said:


> Correct, because she'd know a camera would be watching her at some point. Not to mention the numerous people who have lip-read it as such.


Because we all know that she cares what the lowly little citizens of this country think of her. You seem to ignore the body language. I gave you a pass on the eye roll and only asked you to address the head shaking. You contradicted yourself. Then, you thought it would be a good argument to try to talk (write) down to me. But, I didn't see a post where you actually chose which argument you would like to run with. Was she in awe or did she find it a shame? You're going to need to step up your game. My kids were better at holding their own in a debate when they were in elementary school.



ImperialGuard said:


> She's a useless first lady, so what she does really isn't important. This issue however just seemed crazy, hence why I chimed in.
> 
> As you were gentlemen.


Don't make assumptions about the people here, quite a few of us who are ladies. I'm not going to resort to a classic liberal argument and accuse you of being sexist as I'm sure that is not how you meant this, although that wouldn't stop the liberals.



ImperialGuard said:


> The flag lapel pin is a joke, people only wear it *because they think they have to*. I'd never wear one either.





ImperialGuard said:


> The flag lapel is stupid, *a meaningless piece of metal* probably made in China that's *only cared about by people who seem to have some obsession with useless trinkets*. It's like getting mad at someone for not having a flag tattoo.


Weren't you telling us that we can't presume to know what someone else is thinking? We're basing our observations on words from her mouth, her body language and her attitude and you tell us that we are wrong and that we are only following along with what others tell us. Yet, you presume to the motives of every single person in this country who wears a flag pin. You really can't keep up with what it is you write, can you? You are doing exactly what you accuse us of doing and you're not basing it on observation and analysis. You're basing it on someone's opinion. Who's opinion is it? I certainly believe you formed that one on your own.

Oh and did you ever respond to the question that was posed by another member about your connection to LE?


----------



## Johnny Law

I don't wear one because I think I have to, I wear one because I want to. I wear one because I love what it stands for, even with America's imperfections. My flag device, the one I wear on my uniform, is made right here in America, right here in Massachusetts, at V.H. Blackinton.

My kids know what the flag means, and how to treat it. They see how when Mom and Dad take the flag out to display and back in for storage that it NEVER touches the deck. I remember a time when seeing the subhumans in any third world shithole burning our flag would incite feelings in most people that are best not discussed here.

Now it has been reduced through time and attitudes to that of Imperial Gash's description. Ahhh, it's just a symbol, no big deal. To some it is, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Herrdoktor said:


> It's from Warhammer 40K. Get your nerd references correct gentlemen...


Wowww... 10 points for you sir, for your outstanding nerd recollection skills. I had to google YOUR post, as I know I just downloaded the demo for this game on Xbox thinking, "Really? Video game quotes from a game 10 days old?" Guess this series has been around forever.

IG... do yourself a favor and concede, now. You haven't yet been able to prove your point on ANYTHING... Tap out while you still can and retain some dignity.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wowww... 10 points for you sir, for your outstanding nerd recollection skills. I had to google YOUR post, as I know I just downloaded the demo for this game on Xbox thinking, "Really? Video game quotes from a game 10 days old?" Guess this series has been around forever.
> 
> IG... do yourself a favor and concede, now. You haven't yet been able to prove your point on ANYTHING... Tap out while you still can and retain some dignity.


Yeah Warhammer 40K has been around for decades and laid the framework for most modern science fiction, especially in video games.


----------



## ImperialGuard

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wowww... 10 points for you sir, for your outstanding nerd recollection skills. I had to google YOUR post, as I know I just downloaded the demo for this game on Xbox thinking, "Really? Video game quotes from a game 10 days old?" Guess this series has been around forever.
> 
> IG... do yourself a favor and concede, now. You haven't yet been able to prove your point on ANYTHING... Tap out while you still can and retain some dignity.


You are correct. I concede all points. I am a failure. Forgive me oh lords.


----------



## 7costanza

Propably the best post in here JL. I have a lot of people in my family that have come here from Countries like Venezuela and they couldn't be more proud to be here and they LOVE the American Flag and everything that it stands for.


----------



## HistoryHound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> IG... do yourself a favor and concede, now. You haven't yet been able to prove your point on ANYTHING... Tap out while you still can and retain some dignity.





ImperialGuard said:


> You are correct. I concede all points. I am a failure. Forgive me oh lords.


You have been given multiple opportunities to choose your position and defend it. If you were able to do that; then, an interesting and lively debate could take place. Since you are unable to do so, you were given the opportunity to dust yourself off and graciously exit. It would appear that you cannot do that either. A victory against an unarmed opponent, while still a victory, is hollow and meaningless. Maybe one day you will be able to logically argue your position; until then, I think I will save my energy for a worthy adversary.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> I don't wear one because I think I have to, I wear one because I want to. I wear one because I love what it stands for, even with America's imperfections. My flag device, the one I wear on my uniform, is made right here in America, right here in Massachusetts, at V.H. Blackinton.
> 
> My kids know what the flag means, and how to treat it. They see how when Mom and Dad take the flag out to display and back in for storage that it NEVER touches the deck. I remember a time when seeing the subhumans in any third world shithole burning our flag would incite feelings in most people that are best not discussed here.
> 
> Now it has been reduced through time and attitudes to that of Imperial Gash's description. Ahhh, it's just a symbol, no big deal. To some it is, now go fuck yourself.


A few years ago, we caught 3 drunk illegal aliens from Ireland who stole an American flag from a city building, and were dragging it on the ground behind them as they walked along. Every cop that responded (about 8 of us) was a veteran.

Yeah, it didn't end well for them.


----------



## ImperialGuard

HistoryHound said:


> Because we all know that she cares what the lowly little citizens of this country think of her. You seem to ignore the body language. I gave you a pass on the eye roll and only asked you to address the head shaking. You contradicted yourself. Then, you thought it would be a good argument to try to talk (write) down to me. But, I didn't see a post where you actually chose which argument you would like to run with. Was she in awe or did she find it a shame? You're going to need to step up your game. My kids were better at holding their own in a debate when they were in elementary school.
> 
> Don't make assumptions about the people here, quite a few of us who are ladies. I'm not going to resort to a classic liberal argument and accuse you of being sexist as I'm sure that is not how you meant this, although that wouldn't stop the liberals.
> 
> Weren't you telling us that we can't presume to know what someone else is thinking? We're basing our observations on words from her mouth, her body language and her attitude and you tell us that we are wrong and that we are only following along with what others tell us. Yet, you presume to the motives of every single person in this country who wears a flag pin. You really can't keep up with what it is you write, can you? You are doing exactly what you accuse us of doing and you're not basing it on observation and analysis. You're basing it on someone's opinion. Who's opinion is it? I certainly believe you formed that one on your own.
> 
> Oh and did you ever respond to the question that was posed by another member about your connection to LE?


Alright I have a few minutes to respond, and ignore my last post someone was being an ass.

I'm not contradicting myself on her head shake, I said it could be one of many reasons. A head shake doesn't always mean the same thing, it could be "What a shame" "Wow look at that" or any multitude of things. If for example I was looking at Stonehenge I may shake my head side to side in disbelief that druids in ancient times built it, for example. You're saying I can't get my story straight yet you can't understand that I'm offering up several reasons, not changing from one to the other.

I apologize if you're a lady, but it was just meant as a general statement, tongue in cheek so I'm not really sure why it's even an issue.

I'm not presuming the motives of everyone who wears a flag pin, I'm commenting on the people making a big deal out of someone not wearing one. Furthermore, it was dragged into some type of flag hatred which isn't the same thing. It's like saying putting plastic flags in your cupcakes on the fourth of July is akin to hanging a real flag on a flag pole, not so.

I'm sure there will be another response later and I'll try to get it to it if I can.

I'm also saying her insulting the flag ceremony just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## 7costanza

Here is what it comes down to for 7, What she said, along with her body language isnt a deal sealer,basically because im not 100% sure of what it was. When you add her facial expression to the other statements in the past along with the basic hate from liberals towards the American Flag and the USA its a case made up of circumstantial evidence that is overwhelming. If it wasnt this particular incident then it would be another. Im not sure what your actual political beliefs are but you cannot argue with the amount of stories of liberals wiping their ass with anything that patriotic Americans love, such as the Constitution, The Flag, The Pledge, Respect for our Military and their successes.


----------



## ImperialGuard

7costanza said:


> Here is what it comes down to for 7, What she said, along with her body language isnt a deal sealer,basically because im not 100% sure of what it was. When you add her facial expression to the other statements in the past along with the basic hate from liberals towards the American Flag and the USA its a case made up of circumstantial evidence that is overwhelming. If it wasnt this particular incident then it would be another. Im not sure what your actual political beliefs are but you cannot argue with the amount of stories of liberals wiping their ass with anything that patriotic Americans love, such as the Constitution, The Flag, The Pledge, Respect for our Military and their successes.


 Great response, thank you for fleshing it out.As degrading as burning a flag is, ironically the right to burn it is a right soldiers have died for.


----------



## 7costanza

ImperialGuard said:


> Great response, thank you for fleshing it out.As degrading as burning a flag is, ironically the right to burn it is a right soldiers have died for.


Im of the belief that just because something is legal doesnt mean its right, such as being a dumb dbag to the Officer during an open carry stop, wiping my ass with the Old Glory or protesting a Soldiers funeral.


----------



## ImperialGuard

7costanza said:


> Im of the belief that just because something is legal doesnt mean its right, such as being a dumb dbag to the Officer during an open carry stop, wiping my ass with the Old Glory or protesting a Soldiers funeral.


 Got ya, and the inverse is also true. Just because something is illegal,doesn't make it wrong.But free speech exists to protect all speech, especially speech we hate. Which is why I don't like hate crime legislation. In some countries a slur can land you in jail.


----------

